# İç ve Dış Tehditler > iRAN Oğuz Türkleri: Güney Azerbaycan, Batı Azerbaycan, Doğu Azerbaycan (Başkent Rey: Tehran) >  İran'a ABD karbonatı

## bozok

*İran’a ABD karbonatı*


Ahmedinecad, İran’daki kaosun sorumlusu olarak o coğrafyada *“büyük şeytan”* olarak anılan ABD’yi gösterdi.

Olaylarda ABD’nin* “görünmez eli”* var mı?

Newyork Times gazetesinin *“Yakınında olduğunuz zaman bir büyü söz konusudur, onu sihirli küre gibi düşünün”* diye yorumladığı George Friedman, *“21. Yüzyıl İçin üngörüler”* kitabında ABD’nin küresel politikası için şöyle bir *“şablon”* çiziyor:

ABD, kendisine direnebilecek büyük güç istemez. üökertmek, parçalamak onun hedefidir.

Dışarıdan bakınca, Amerika’nın bazen *“aptalca”* diye yorumlanacak ve *“ne gereği vardı bulaşmasına”* dedirtecek dolaylı ya da dolaysız, açık ya da gizli tavırlarının izahı da budur.

*Büyük değil tehlikeli*

**

FrIedman,* “büyük”* gibi görünen İran’ı -özetle- şöyle tahlil ediyor. 

Kuzeyinde Rusya, doğusunda Afganistan, güney ve güneybatısında ABD güvencesi altındaki Kuzey Irak ile her bakımdan kendisinden güçlü olan Türkiye...

O da kendi jeopolitiğinde sıkışmış. Genişleyemez.

Buna karşılık onu hedef haline getiren özellikleri var; şii İslamın liderliğine oynuyor. Bunu terörü destekleyerek yaptığı için daha da tehlikeli.

Ve *“nükleer silah yapımına”* sadece bir kaç adımı kaldı. Sibirya ve Pasifik arasındaki uzak coğrafyada nükleer güç sahibi Kuzey Kore’den çok daha netameli. İran, yerkürenin enerji deposu Ortadoğu’yu ve Avrasya’yı ateşe verebilir.

Ahmedinecad’ın -alarm veren- *“psikanaliz raporları”* öylesine ayrıntılı ki, bunlar herhalde onun özel doktorunda bile yoktur.

İran bununla da kalmıyor,* “ABD’ye kafa tutmak isteyenlere rol model”* oldu. *“Saklanan”* Bin Ladin değil artık İran, ABD’ye karşı İslam direnişlerine hem örnek oluyor hem de onlara destek veriyor.

Nihayet...

İran’ın, nükleer gücün eşiğinden adım atacağı son noktada, İsrail tarafından vurulması *“engellenemez”* senaryo.

üyle bir durumda, İran’ın fünyeyi ateşlemesine gerek kalmadan zaten Ortadoğu ve Avrasya tutuşur.

İşte İran’ı ABD hedefi yapan başlıca nedenler.


*Dolaylı ABD*

Bölgede ABD’yle dost ülkelerin ekonomik avantajları var.

ABD gibi bir süper deve karşı durabilmek için olağanüstü savunma bütçeleri ayırmaya ihtiyaçları yok.

O fonları, eğitim, teknoloji, üretim alanlarında kullanabiliyorlar. Bu nedenle çok daha hızlı gelişiyorlar. (Friedman’a göre Türkiye bunun örneği. G.C)

Oysa İran, ABD fobisi nedeniyle, yıllardır ulusal gelirinin önemli bir bölümünü savunma harcamalarına ayırmak zorunda kaldı.

Gene aynı fobi, İran’ı küresel değerlerden ve uygar dünyadan izole etti. 

Ekonomi geri kaldı. Halkın ne ekonomik standardını yükseltebiliyor ne de özgürlük verebiliyor. Bu rejim, sadece kadını değil, bütün İran’ı örten *“burka...”*

İran’daki gösteriler, üzerlerindeki kara örtüyü yırtmak ve mavi göğe, temiz havaya, özgürlüğe, küresel değerlere erişmek amaçlıdır.

*Sonuç...*

*“İran’ı yıllar boyu kaynaklarını savunma giderlerine harcamaya mahkum etmek ve sonra da toplum hoşnutsuzluğu ve sosyal patlamaların, siyasal başkaldırıya dönüşmesine omuz vermek”* ABD’nin çizgisi olarak tanımlanabilir.

*BüYüK TüRKİYE*

**

DAHA önce bir başka boyutuyla değinmiştim. George Friedman’a göre Türkiye, bölgede *“büyük güç”* olmaya aday tek ülke. Nüfusunun büyük çoğunluğu Müslüman ama yönetimi laik. Kurumları Batılı ve modern. Küresel değerleri paylaşıyor.

Ekonomisi dünyanın 17.si, Avrupa’nın 7.si. Bölgenin diğer büyük olma iddiasındaki ülkeleri olan İran’ın ve Mısır’ın üstünde. ABD ile dostluğu nedeniyle savunma harcamaları makul düzeyde.

Jeopolitiği etki alanının genişlemesine elverişli. Uzun güney sınırından Suudi Arabistan’a kadar potansiyel bir etki alanı var. Türkiye bunu istemiyor ama koşullar zorlayabilir.

Nüfusu genç ve optimum noktada. 2020’li yıllardan itibaren, Avrupa değil girişlerini engellemek ya da geri göndermek, Türkiye’nin işgücüne promosyon vererek çağrıda bulunacak.

*“Sünni”* İslam dünyası İran’a değil Türkiye’ye yakın duruyor.



*Güneri Cıvaoğlu / MİLLİYET / 23 Haziran Salı 2009*

----------

